# House Water Pressure ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok fellas, this question is about my house. 

I have plenty of primary water pressure and have a regulator adjusted to 75 psi. I've read at the hose bib and at a toilet, gauge connected to a supply line.

Still, the toilet can take 4 min to fill (10 yr old Kohler) and the washing machine, hot only can take about 8 min to fill. Hot only seems like valve open 1/4 turn but its wide open.

Seems like everywhere I go local the water flows / fills much quicker. 

I thought the max pressure for water appliances is about 80 psi or the guts can bust out ?

Its not just replacing the toilet fill valve - I gave the washing machine example too. What's the max water pressure I should consider ? At this point 100 - 110 psi ?? Any input or suggestions ?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

How hard is your water?

It may be something as simple as scale built up in the fill valves restricting the flow.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Static and dynamic pressure are two different things. Static pressure is the pressure in the system with nothing running. Dynamic pressure is the pressure in the system with water running.

Old water lines, or even scale build up, can cause low dynamic pressure. Put your gauge on the hose bibb again and open the hose bibb. Note that reading.

Now, go turn the washing machine so it starts to fill with cold water. Note the reading on the hose bibb. 

If you have a large pressure drop, then you have a volume problem, or low dynamic pressure. Pressure reducing valves, crushed pipe, rusted galvanized pipe, scale build up, debris in the line, etc. can all cause this problem.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

You should check your GPM. 75 PSI is 75 PSI no matter how much water your getting.


----------

